# Quick Connect Propane Fittings



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 2012 Outback 312BH. I am adapting my Weber grill to hook up to the quick connect propane fittings on the outside of the camper. Does anyone know what style quick connects Keystone uses? Will the "Mr. Heater" brand work? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Isn't the Weber a hp bbq? The quick disconnect is for lp stoves ... not sure if your Weber would work correctly ..


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Look here.

Old Thread


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I know this is old, but just wanted to throw this out for the Weber Q200 guys. I just bought one to use with the new rig when we get it. I already have a Camp Chef 3 burner stove that has a 3/8 flare fitting. I had a RV hose made for it last year and then found that you can buy one that's already made for it. http://www.amazon.com/Camp-Chef-RV-Connection-Hose/dp/B00A0M5922/ref=pd_sbs_auto_5 So, when looking to outfit the Weber Q200, I found that the gas valve has 1/8" male pipe threads and I couldn't find any 250 series male quick connect plugs that had 1/8" female NPT threads. I did find a bushing that had 1/8" female NPTthreads x 1/4" male NPT threads. I also found a 1/4" female NPT thread by 3/8" male flare adapter. This allows me to use the same hose for either the Weber or the Camp Chef. It also allows me to use the regulator and hose that came with the Camp Chef to connect the Weber to a 20 lb. tank if I choose. Or I can just get one for it at a reasonable price. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-203016457/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=grill+hose&storeId=10051. Looks like Weber makes one too http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=100658759&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&MERCH=REC%2d%5f%2dproduct%2d1%2d%5f%2dgrill%3bhose%3b203016457%2d%5f%2d100658759%2d%5f%2dN The 2 fittings were less than $5. I've attached pics to show the gas valve with the 2 adapters.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

OutbackKampers said:


> I have a 2012 Outback 312BH. I am adapting my Weber grill to hook up to the quick connect propane fittings on the outside of the camper. Does anyone know what style quick connects Keystone uses? Will the "Mr. Heater" brand work? Thanks for any info!


yes and no. Yes if you buy a kit with both pieces, the male and female part. But then your wasting $$$$

NO! if you buy the male quick connect only from Mr. Heater, at least the ones I've seen. If you look carefully, the correct low pressure fitting is solid brass. The replacement male fitting that Mr. Heater sells has a zinc or similar pressed in fitting inside the end of the quick connect. this is a HIGH PRESSURE fitting. It wont' make with the female end. You'd think they would have fixed that by now, maybe they have.

However, if you go to a propane distributor they will sell you the correct fitting.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Found this site that's really reasonable on propane hoses and fittings.

https://recreationnation.me/main/catalog/177


----------

